# Aussies celebrate "Invasion Day"



## Tommy Tainant

Tens of thousands protest Australia Day legacy of 'colonisation and genocide'

*Tens of thousands of people rallied across Australia to call for the abolition of the annual national celebration of 26 January as they argue the day represents colonisation and the genocide of indigenous people. 

While Australia Day marks the anniversary of the 1788 arrival of the British First Fleet at Botany Bay, many indigenous Australians, who trace their lineage on the continent back 50,000 years, regard it as “Invasion Day”.

“Today marks the start of colonisation and the start of genocide and you name it,” said Jayden Riley, 17, who was marching in Sydney on Saturday wearing a vest in the colours of the Aboriginal flag.
*
Do you have something similar in the US ?


----------



## WillowTree

Yes! The fucking British colonized us too.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tens of thousands protest Australia Day legacy of 'colonisation and genocide'
> 
> *Tens of thousands of people rallied across Australia to call for the abolition of the annual national celebration of 26 January as they argue the day represents colonisation and the genocide of indigenous people.
> 
> While Australia Day marks the anniversary of the 1788 arrival of the British First Fleet at Botany Bay, many indigenous Australians, who trace their lineage on the continent back 50,000 years, regard it as “Invasion Day”.
> 
> “Today marks the start of colonisation and the start of genocide and you name it,” said Jayden Riley, 17, who was marching in Sydney on Saturday wearing a vest in the colours of the Aboriginal flag.
> *
> Do you have something similar in the US ?




So much for multiculturalism.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tens of thousands protest Australia Day legacy of 'colonisation and genocide'
> 
> *Tens of thousands of people rallied across Australia to call for the abolition of the annual national celebration of 26 January as they argue the day represents colonisation and the genocide of indigenous people.
> 
> While Australia Day marks the anniversary of the 1788 arrival of the British First Fleet at Botany Bay, many indigenous Australians, who trace their lineage on the continent back 50,000 years, regard it as “Invasion Day”.
> 
> “Today marks the start of colonisation and the start of genocide and you name it,” said Jayden Riley, 17, who was marching in Sydney on Saturday wearing a vest in the colours of the Aboriginal flag.
> *
> Do you have something similar in the US ?



Columbus day...


----------



## Correll

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tens of thousands protest Australia Day legacy of 'colonisation and genocide'
> 
> *Tens of thousands of people rallied across Australia to call for the abolition of the annual national celebration of 26 January as they argue the day represents colonisation and the genocide of indigenous people.
> 
> While Australia Day marks the anniversary of the 1788 arrival of the British First Fleet at Botany Bay, many indigenous Australians, who trace their lineage on the continent back 50,000 years, regard it as “Invasion Day”.
> 
> “Today marks the start of colonisation and the start of genocide and you name it,” said Jayden Riley, 17, who was marching in Sydney on Saturday wearing a vest in the colours of the Aboriginal flag.
> *
> Do you have something similar in the US ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Columbus day...
Click to expand...



And the lefties whine about it too.


----------



## Staidhup

Is that a fact?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tens of thousands protest Australia Day legacy of 'colonisation and genocide'
> 
> *Tens of thousands of people rallied across Australia to call for the abolition of the annual national celebration of 26 January as they argue the day represents colonisation and the genocide of indigenous people.
> 
> While Australia Day marks the anniversary of the 1788 arrival of the British First Fleet at Botany Bay, many indigenous Australians, who trace their lineage on the continent back 50,000 years, regard it as “Invasion Day”.
> 
> “Today marks the start of colonisation and the start of genocide and you name it,” said Jayden Riley, 17, who was marching in Sydney on Saturday wearing a vest in the colours of the Aboriginal flag.
> *
> Do you have something similar in the US ?



You’re always whining. We have whiny people in the U.S. too. Yes.


----------



## ThirdTerm

The Aboriginal flag is a symbol of division.  Allowing a separate national flag for a certain section of society will create more problems in the future like other separatist movements in Spain or western China.


----------



## harmonica

hahahahhaha
we do not feel sorry/guilty/etc
the indigenous peoples all over committed the same thing, just on a smaller scale
so, they have no room to whine


----------



## Tommy Tainant

ThirdTerm said:


> The Aboriginal flag is a symbol of division.  Allowing a separate national flag for a certain section of society will create more problems in the future like other separatist movements in Spain or western China.


I dont know you so I dont know if you are taking the piss. Sepratism is not a problem. It worked ok for the US.


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tens of thousands protest Australia Day legacy of 'colonisation and genocide'
> 
> *Tens of thousands of people rallied across Australia to call for the abolition of the annual national celebration of 26 January as they argue the day represents colonisation and the genocide of indigenous people.
> 
> While Australia Day marks the anniversary of the 1788 arrival of the British First Fleet at Botany Bay, many indigenous Australians, who trace their lineage on the continent back 50,000 years, regard it as “Invasion Day”.
> 
> “Today marks the start of colonisation and the start of genocide and you name it,” said Jayden Riley, 17, who was marching in Sydney on Saturday wearing a vest in the colours of the Aboriginal flag.
> *
> Do you have something similar in the US ?



A wind up post, if ever there was  one.


----------



## fncceo

The "invasion" was by the British Government.  There was no independent Australian government until over a century later in 1901.

If there was any invasion of the Antipodes, it was a 'Norman Invasion'.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tens of thousands protest Australia Day legacy of 'colonisation and genocide'
> 
> *Tens of thousands of people rallied across Australia to call for the abolition of the annual national celebration of 26 January as they argue the day represents colonisation and the genocide of indigenous people.
> 
> While Australia Day marks the anniversary of the 1788 arrival of the British First Fleet at Botany Bay, many indigenous Australians, who trace their lineage on the continent back 50,000 years, regard it as “Invasion Day”.
> 
> “Today marks the start of colonisation and the start of genocide and you name it,” said Jayden Riley, 17, who was marching in Sydney on Saturday wearing a vest in the colours of the Aboriginal flag.
> *
> Do you have something similar in the US ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wind up post, if ever there was  one.
Click to expand...

Are you going to hound me from post to post making the same weak point ?


----------



## Mindful

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tens of thousands protest Australia Day legacy of 'colonisation and genocide'
> 
> *Tens of thousands of people rallied across Australia to call for the abolition of the annual national celebration of 26 January as they argue the day represents colonisation and the genocide of indigenous people.
> 
> While Australia Day marks the anniversary of the 1788 arrival of the British First Fleet at Botany Bay, many indigenous Australians, who trace their lineage on the continent back 50,000 years, regard it as “Invasion Day”.
> 
> “Today marks the start of colonisation and the start of genocide and you name it,” said Jayden Riley, 17, who was marching in Sydney on Saturday wearing a vest in the colours of the Aboriginal flag.
> *
> Do you have something similar in the US ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wind up post, if ever there was  one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going to hound me from post to post making the same weak point ?
Click to expand...


No. Sorry to disappoint you.

Maybe one day you will be famous.


----------



## Panacea

If it weren't the British it probably would have been the Indonesians or the Japanese... sooner or later someone would have "invaded".  A bit like "choose your poison"


----------



## pismoe

looks like the 'aussies' also deserve to lose 'australia'  eh ??


----------



## bambu.

Apologies Tommy, I didn't see this thread of yours before I started an Australia Day thread today.


----------



## bambu.

Panacea said:


> If it weren't the British it probably would have been the Indonesians or the Japanese... sooner or later someone would have "invaded".  A bit like "choose your poison"


Or the French;

Australia could have been a French colony: academic

_But for a couple of mishaps, Australia could have become a French colony and the Australia we would be living in today would be quite different to the one we know.

In 1772 French explorer Saint Alouarn arrived on the west coast of Australia.
"He buried coins on Dirk Hartog Island near Shark Bay," Mrs Bloomfield said.

This was an acknowledged way of making a claim on land at that time.
Mrs Bloomfield said the accepted procedure was burying bottles with coins in and leaving behind some sort of document, making the claim.

But Alouarn was never able to present his findings to his king as he died on the return journey to France._




WillowTree said:


> Yes! The fucking British colonized us too.


Back in the day, France, Britain, Spain and the Dutch were dividing up the world.
When Americans became strong enough they took control of America.
French ships saved the day?


----------



## bambu.

ThirdTerm said:


> The Aboriginal flag is a symbol of division.  Allowing a separate national flag for a certain section of society will create more problems in the future like other separatist movements in Spain or western China.


"We are one" was basically an impossible dream...killed off by people from every immigrant race in modern Australia seemingly waving the flag of their homeland country, not the Australian flag. In some cases waving their flag against the Australian flag/teams.


----------



## bambu.

Large marches nationwide today ...Aboriginal people and supporters protesting about "change the date" (of Australia Day), "Racism Sux", "Aboriginal deaths in custody", "our women are being raped", "Colonialism", "abolish the Day", "genocide", "land rights", "always was, always will be, Aboriginal land".
Aboriginal people are 3.3% of the population.

Racism?
What Racism?
*The Racial Discrimination Act 1975 made it unlawful to discriminate against people on the basis of race, colour, descent or national or ethnic origin.*

It's 2022 not 1788.
Some people need to update their thinking.


----------

